# "kissy" pictures



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)




----------



## Harlee rides horses (Jan 13, 2008)

me and lizzy!


----------



## Ne0n Zero (Dec 25, 2008)

Lawl he's like "durrrrkiss!"


----------



## Kura (Nov 16, 2008)

How about one the other way around?










(Sorry it's blurry. Moving pictures= unhappy camera.)


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

ugh just trying to resize


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

awww yay!!! here' mine



sorry if it's huge


----------



## Twilight Arabians (Dec 14, 2008)

here's some of me and my little sister!


----------



## PalominoStarsky (Dec 18, 2008)

Here is mine.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

I have to admit that I don't have any of my kissing my horses...


----------



## Angel_Leaguer (Jun 13, 2008)

FehrGroundRanch said:


> I have to admit that I don't have any of my kissing my horses...


me either...


----------



## BuckOff41570 (Nov 15, 2008)

Its not a kissy one...but I still like it.









Heres a kissy one...









and heres another...


----------



## BurningAmber520 (Jan 6, 2009)

They're kissing eachother


----------



## WildHeartsCantBeBroken (Dec 7, 2008)




----------



## somersetfarms (Jan 6, 2009)

This was taken 10 years ago, my 1st grandson and my 1st arabian.


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

somerset can't see your pic


----------



## shmurmer4 (Dec 27, 2008)

somersetfarms said:


> This was taken 10 years ago, my 1st grandson and my 1st arabian.


----------



## shmurmer4 (Dec 27, 2008)

Ha. weird! after i redid it, it came up!


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

???? it's just a red x


----------



## shmurmer4 (Dec 27, 2008)

http://lh5.ggpht.com/_7dhh7f_GJ8g/R--bJvXbkEI/AAAAAAAAAAw/yLIH5Vku4V0/TravisStar.jpg <- go there then


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

yep url not found. 

oh well


----------



## moomoo (Feb 21, 2007)

I don't have any kissy pics, this is the closest I think :?


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

oh moo moo your pic is so cute!


----------



## moomoo (Feb 21, 2007)

Thank you  So is yours!  and I want snow


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

aww you're too sweet! thanks  and with snow....just visit a mountain lol because after so much of it, you wont want it anymore lol


----------



## moomoo (Feb 21, 2007)

lol, I guess we only get rain and ice :roll:

but your avatar always makes me smile


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

What a fun thread!! Cute pictures everyone!  Moomoo -- your picture is sooo cute and should go in a magazine. I am stealing your horse! Lol. 

Here's one from last Spring. Isn't she cute? Who could resist kissing this adorable face! 










And this picture, you can see already as my avatar. Its from last winter, when Jubi had no mane. Lol...


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

hehehe thanks!!! yes snow is fun for a bit  glad you like it!


----------



## Harlee rides horses (Jan 13, 2008)

I HATE Ohio's snow...and its weather in general.:-x


----------



## moomoo (Feb 21, 2007)

> What a fun thread!! Cute pictures everyone! :smile: Moomoo -- your picture is sooo cute and should go in a magazine. I am stealing your horse! Lol.
> 
> Here's one from last Spring. Isn't she cute? Who could resist kissing this adorable face!


Thankies  but moo is mine, unless I can have Jubi's adorable face to kiss


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

moomoo said:


> Thankies  but moo is mine, unless I can have Jubi's adorable face to kiss


Oh moomoo, how many times must I explain? Lol. Jubilee is mine.  But yes, I will allow you a scheduled visit. Her office hours are Monday-Friday from 8am - 5pm. Just kidding. :lol:


----------



## moomoo (Feb 21, 2007)

Jubilee Rose said:


> Oh moomoo, how many times must I explain? Lol. Jubilee is mine.  But yes, I will allow you a scheduled visit. Her office hours are Monday-Friday from 8am - 5pm. Just kidding. :lol:


:-| 

I will give you 10 times what you paid for her! (so $10 right? ) Give her my hugsies then


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

moomoo said:


> :-|
> 
> I will give you 10 times what you paid for her! (so $10 right? ) Give her my hugsies then


HAHA, soo true! Lol. :lol: But I am just totally kidding.


----------



## Starryeyed (Oct 20, 2008)

My boy LOVES kisses!


----------



## RedHawk (Jun 16, 2008)

Jubilee Rose said:


> What a fun thread!! Cute pictures everyone!


JR, that pic is sooooo cute! I love Jubilee's expression, like "Awwww.... muuuuuum!" :lol:


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

RedHawk said:


> JR, that pic is sooooo cute! I love Jubilee's expression, like "Awwww.... muuuuuum!" :lol:


 
Aww, thanks RedHawk! It's one of my favourites. And it wasn't planned... I was just kissing her, and my friend took a photo.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

That is one adorable thread


----------



## myboydoc (May 12, 2008)

I have one that was on a digital cam. the other was on a old one so it is a reg. picture, he is this one though. kinda close up, lol, this was Doc' nose, I need to get one of me kissing Sampson.


----------



## ilovemydun (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## myboydoc (May 12, 2008)

adorable horse! ^^ I want to steal him! lol, just kidding


----------



## jiffers328 (May 29, 2008)

haha i got lots
ily him:]


----------



## Painteddreamfarm (Sep 18, 2008)

Me and the love of my life *Pippa*


----------



## bumble (Jan 30, 2009)

jiffers, your pictures are so cute and you're such a pretty girl!


----------



## jiffers328 (May 29, 2008)

awww thank you so much


----------

